# 1994 toyota pickup questions...



## BigPole (Jul 8, 2008)

Bought a 94 yota single cab 4x4. Has 31 inch tires with 10.5 wide rims. Stock everything else. Ok have a few questions. The oil pressure drops off slowly to almost nothing when im at idle. Rev it up a bit and comes right back. I know on my old beretta it did this due to a main bearing. Is something wrong or is that the way the toyotas are? Also when im slowing down(in and out of gear) it will make a horrible vibration for a short time then stops when im creaping along. Not sure if its because of the tires or if I have some drive train problems. Runs good just want to fix the little things.


----------



## Harley (Jul 5, 2007)

How many miles are on this rig?
Oil pressure on an engine is oil pressure on any engine. If it is low something is wrong or you have a bad pressure indication. Can you verify the pressure with another gage?
Have you changed the oil and filter to make sure it has the right filter and oil in it? 
If all that verifies what you are saying then you have a bad oil pump, bad oil pump relief valve or bad bearings.
The vibration could be bad wheel bearings, ball joints, U-joints, transmission and a bunch of other stuff. 
All this could be simple or it could be a pile of work.
Good luck


----------



## Dino (Jan 10, 2008)

I have a 92 4x4 with 196,000 miles on it . The oil pressure indicator has always done the samething, mine has the 22re motor. dang good trucks


----------



## BigPole (Jul 8, 2008)

108k miles 2.4 4-banger with the 5 speed on the floor. Needs an oil change(doing it tomorrow). Have to get a gauge to verify. I hope its not the bearings...hated doing that. I think the tranny is fine(i hope). Would think if it was the tranny it wouldn't vibrate when in neutral. Only vibrates from like 15-10 mph over or under is ok. Im going to swap out the big tires for the street tires I have that came with it and see if that helps. Also the AC blows cold as hell but sometimes when im at idle it blows warm. As soon as i get the rpms up a bit cold again.


----------



## KID CREOLE (Oct 28, 2005)

Drop in a can of Seafoam into the oil before you change it and drive it a 100 or so miles then change the oil


----------



## sqwaby (Aug 4, 2005)

Oil pressure dropping is probably all the wear on the motor bearing not just the mains. You could try a little heavier weight oil during the warmer months. Unless you want to start rebuilding the motor you'll have to live with it. I'd check the front end parts, or the tires for cupping for that vibration.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

108K on the 22RE is nothing. Typically the only thing that wears is the timing chain and timing chain guides around 100-125K and beyond. I would change the oil and try 20W-50 oil. Buy a factory oil filter too, they are much better than a Fram for example. They are 1 Micron or less from the factory. You could try running a little auto transmission fluid for 30 min-1 hour before you change the oil. This will help break up any sludge in the motor. Then make sure you get an oil with a high detergent, say something for a deisel truck with the same viscosity as I recommended. 

The vibration is more than likely wear on the tires or something is loose such as a worn tie rod or loose control arm bolt/cam. Does it vibrate on acceleration? At certain speeds? It could even be uneven caster in the alignment. Look at the tires and maybe go ahead and rotate them for the hell of it. 

I used to work as a Toyota technician for many years. I'll try to help you out as best as I can without seeing the truck. I have worked on many trucks with the same platform you have.


----------



## TheGoose (Jan 22, 2006)

Just stumbled onto this thread. Just bought the exact same truck, except X-Cab. Oil pressure does the exact thing, and I just changed the engine, so I assume it's normal. Does anyone know if a console can be installed near the gear-shifter? The seat (bench) looks like it has an opening for one and I found an OEM on the net. Bought the truck with a blown motor, changed the motor, clutch, radiator etc. Looks and runs good at 255K.


----------



## yack (Jun 2, 2009)

is it low pressure or no pressure at idle? should have 8-10 pounds per every 1000 rpm's.i would check it with a good gauge just to be safe. i do know that motor is pretty bulletproof. have you checked the rotors on the front? could be warped badly. also wheel bearings could be trahed, especially if it has seen mud or water. great truck overall once you get those little bugs worked out


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

I have any 87 model with 285,000 miles. You need to check out the gauge, but I would think you have a problem with the oil pump is th egauge is working.

You also ned to watch that timing chain! Mine had worn a hole in the housing and let water enter into the crankcase. We had already pulled the heads looking for a blown head gasket when we found the culprit!

Your engine has low miles. My Mechanic told me these engines are good for 500,000 miles without a major overhaul if you take care of them.


----------



## TheGoose (Jan 22, 2006)

True on the timing chain. This is what happened to the truck I just bought. I put in a new block, it runs great. 

The oil pressure is fine, just kinda low at idle. No psi marks but well within safe reason.


----------



## texxmark (Sep 8, 2004)

Man that sounds like MAJOR PROBLEM. I'd get rid of it ASAP...As a matter of fact I'd take the first offer someone gave me if I was in your shoes. Tell you what...I'll give you a thousand bucks and save you many headaches. 

All kidding aside it sounds like a great truck. Look like you got some good advice here. I had one I put 380k on before I gave it to a family member 4 years ago. He still drives it, but I have no idea how many miles it has now. I'd love to find one with only 100K on it.


----------

